# Flat shoes with wide toe box?



## zimm (Sep 23, 2008)

New to trying out some flat pedals. I don't need "wide" shoes, but definitely a wide toe box. My day-to-day shoes are always Keen, because they fit without crushing my pinky toes in.

510? 2FO? Something else?

I wear a size US13/EU 47


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Try the 510s, do the Freeride variants as I feel like they have a wider toe box than the Kestrel or others. My Adidas Terrex TrailCross have a pretty standard toe box.


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

I have the same issue and the 5.10 freeride works for me


----------



## zimm (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks! Ordered up.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

Five Ten Impact XVi's have a toe box so wide they look like clogs, any wider and theyd be a perfect square


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

I wear Keen hiking sandals in the summer, they are super comfortable, and cool for my sweaty feet. They also sell them in clip-in versions if you want to be able to use both flats and not-flats.

For boots I have a pair of Merrel that have been comfortable. I wear wide shoes, but also need a large toe box. Ex. 2E Columbia boots fit fine, 2E Northface squeeze the beans.


----------



## Steve_MTB_22 (Jan 22, 2016)

I have this issue needing a wider toe box but didn't want a wide shoe. After some research I went with the Five Ten Hellcat series and have been very happy for my clip ins and Free riders for my flats.


----------



## zimm (Sep 23, 2008)

Five ten freerides are a perfect fit. They have more toe room than even my Keens. Thanks for the suggestions. Another bonus is they look normal so I can wear them for errands before/after my ride.


----------



## 839138 (Jun 7, 2018)

Bumping this! Any new suggestions for wide toe box shoes for flats Other than 5.10? I can't stand the 5.10 logo plastered on the side that gives the appearance of an early 2000's skate shoe!


----------



## dirk.dirk (Feb 15, 2019)

I just got a pair of Bontrager Flatliner shoes. They fit my wide feet swimmingly.

https://www.bikegallery.com/product...jXpNAPENzL0stEFyV58Pr8wgd0hYbcjxoCJSoQAvD_BwE


----------



## Fatbikefan (Oct 12, 2017)

*Wide toe box option : Altra Lone Peak*



loren90 said:


> Bumping this! Any new suggestions for wide toe box shoes for flats Other than 5.10? I can't stand the 5.10 logo plastered on the side that gives the appearance of an early 2000's skate shoe!


Not a specific "biking shoe", But I use Altra Lone Peak shoes for just about everything. Google up the brand & reviews, nice wide toe box with what Altra calls zero drop, (no rise in the heel)which feels natural to me.


----------



## bc4570 (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm curious as well. I've got Flintstone feet and have given myself a neuroma wearing shoes that are too narrow. Just tried Adidas Terex Trail Cross SL's after reading in a couple of places they fit wide. NOT. Im not huge on the five tens either. Any feedback ofn the Shimano GR7's?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Shimano look narrower than FiveTen.


----------



## inonjoey (Jul 19, 2011)

bc4570 said:


> I'm curious as well. I've got Flintstone feet and have given myself a neuroma wearing shoes that are too narrow. Just tried Adidas Terex Trail Cross SL's after reading in a couple of places they fit wide. NOT. Im not huge on the five tens either. Any feedback ofn the Shimano GR7's?


Depends which five tens you're comparing to. I have the GR9's, and they feel wider than the Freerider Pros, narrower than the standard Freerider. I also have a pair of the Adidas Terrex Trail Cross SL's, and the GR9's feel wider. I say "feel" because I find the shape of the toe box and the location of its widest point to be just as important as absolute width.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bc4570 (Feb 25, 2019)

Thanks for the comparison. I’ll give the Shimano and freeriders a shot


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

loren90 said:


> Any new suggestions for wide toe box shoes for flats Other than 5.10? I can't stand the 5.10 logo plastered on the side that gives the appearance of an early 2000's skate shoe!


Yes. 5.10 and a bottle of tippex...


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Travis Bickle said:


> Shimano look narrower than FiveTen.


Compared to the Kestrels I had, I find Shimano flat pedal shoes to be a bit roomier. Kinda unrelated, but as far as road shoes go, Shimanos have worked better for me width-wise than any of the others shoes I've tried on, and a number of pair I bought.


----------

